# Why are there 3 jumping classes in one division?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Depends on the show. Around here when I was showing in the hunters, we usually had two flat classes (Equitation and Hunter under saddle) and 4 over fences classes, equalling a total of 6 classes for one division.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

That sounds about normal for a hunter show. Here we have 2 flat classes (Equitation on the flat and Hunter under saddle) and then anywhere from 2-6 over fences classes (plus an Eq over fences class too) depending on the length/rating of the show.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's pretty standard here to. Not sure what the question was...


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, ummm, I'm little on the novice side  I thought maybe there was some sort of standard every show went by.


----------

